

Ask HN: Please suggest a good CMS for a freelance journalist - digamber_kamat

Can anyone suggest me a good CMS for maintaining personal website of a freelance  author/journalist? 
I need following features<p>1. Support for publishing articles. (Not just in chronological order but more like a newspaper).
2. Support Downloads
3. Photo gallery
4. Integration with Twitter
5. Good Commenting Support.
6. User Management.<p>Assume that the user is expert with technology.
======
RobGR2
A lot depends on how much technological stuff you want to do instead of
focusing on writing, and how peculiar and exacting you will be in how you want
to set up your site. If you can be satisfied with anything that fits a fairly
simple list, and not be picky about small details, just go with whatever you
can install and get working first.

If you are going to take time away from writing articles to be precise and
picky, you need to write your own from scratch or choose something that is
pretty flexible. In that case I would advise Drupal. I would also advise
finding a good freelancer you can have do everything for you, and concentrate
on reporting and writing, as soon as you can afford it.

------
yannis
wordpress + newspaper theme + plugins

